# Novità release 2006

## Cadoro

Uscita la release 2006 di gentoo qualcuno l'ha provata?

----------

## emix

Non c'è niente da provare... fai un sync e un update e hai una Gentoo nuova e fiammante, ancora più aggiornata della 2006.0  :Razz: 

----------

## Cadoro

Bè io intendevo come tool d'installazione,se avevano semplificato o meglio velocizzato il processo d'installazione

----------

## Dece

 *Quote:*   

> This is also the first release with the Gentoo Linux Installer officially debuting on the x86 LiveCD, which will fully replace the Universal and PackageCD set. The LiveCD also features a fully-fledged Gnome environment. Later releases will include KDE support as well as a new LiveDVD.

 In altre parole, c'è anche l'installer grafico  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Dece wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   This is also the first release with the Gentoo Linux Installer officially debuting on the x86 LiveCD, which will fully replace the Universal and PackageCD set. The LiveCD also features a fully-fledged Gnome environment. Later releases will include KDE support as well as a new LiveDVD. In altre parole, c'ï¿½ anche l'installer grafico 

 

eh, ho notato! Speriamo non sia troppo bello...i punta e clicca non mi piacciono troppo!

Sfrutto questo thread per chiedervi; ma io che ho un EM64T faccio bene ad utilizzare un live cd per x86 o devo usarne uno per AMD64? Ho installato tutto con x86 fin ora ma....

----------

## Dece

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> eh, ho notato! Speriamo non sia troppo bello...i punta e clicca non mi piacciono troppo!

 

Personalmente spero che sia valido (ancora non ho avuto modo di provarlo), in modo da rendere più semplice l'installazione: ma spero fortemente che in futuro rimanga la possibilità di scegliere anche il vecchio metodo, molto istruttivo a mio parere  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

Non c'è nulla da provare, "emerge --sync" e via. Il processo di installazione non ha nulla di nuovo e non credo ci sia qualcosa da velocizzare. Sicuramente mi scaricherò il livecd in modo da avere un cd di rescue sempre aggiornato e magari darò un'occhiata all'installer grafico che non userò mai.

----------

## Cadoro

Effettivamente si ha un buon live cd con kernel 2.6.15,la parte grafica è un discreto gnome più due tool per l'installazione automatica, uno grafico il quale permette anzi configura le schede di rete e in seguito partizionare.

Decisamente più accattivante l'aspetto e più nuovo come rescue-disk e penso proprio che avvicinerà molti nuovi utenti impauriti dal non vedere neanche una figura

----------

## bender86

 *emix wrote:*   

> Non c'è niente da provare... fai un sync e un update e hai una Gentoo nuova e fiammante, ancora più aggiornata della 2006.0 :P

 

Una nuova release non è solo un nuovo livecd, ma anche e soprattutto nuovi profili. Per esempio a me interessa molto questo: *Quote:*   

> SPARC has moved to GCC 3.4.5 from the older 3.3 series and also to glibc 2.3.5 from 2.3.3 -- the profile features a 2.6 kernel and headers.

 

----------

## Anthony55789

Sto scaricando il livecd per amd64 lo provo in giornata e vi faccio sapere quale migliore sono state apportate.

 *Quote:*   

> eh, ho notato! Speriamo non sia troppo bello...i punta e clicca non mi piacciono troppo! 

 

Diciamo che l'installer (l'ultima volta che l'ho provato con la snapshot di gennaio) risulta ancora un po scarno come funzioni difatti manca la possibilità di gestire tramite il frontend gparted il raid via software o raid via controller.

Altre pecche stanno nella selezione dei pachetti durante l'installazione sono ancora pochi e sono presenti solo quelli piu importanti.

 *Quote:*   

>  ma spero fortemente che in futuro rimanga la possibilità di scegliere anche il vecchio metodo, molto istruttivo a mio parere 

 

Sono d'accordo, pero cmq la versione grafica puo rappresentare un vantaggio per un installazione celere di gentoo (sopratutto su piu macchine).

----------

## Onip

io ho scaricato il livecd x86. ma gdm mi presenta una meravigliosa schermata nera... Peccato!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

già aggiornato   :Cool: 

ma non ho ancora letto i changelog  :Smile: 

----------

## kaio

Secondo voi è necessario cambiare il profilo?

Anche su delle macchine in produzione?

----------

## Luca89

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Secondo voi è necessario cambiare il profilo?
> 
> Anche su delle macchine in produzione?

 

Se sei su un'architettura ultra-supportata come x86 puoi farlo tranquillamente perchè non cambia assolutamente nulla. Se sei su altre architetture vai un po a vedere cosa può comportare il cambio di profilo, magari se non vuoi puoi fare l'aggiornamento più in là ma credo che prima o poi dovrai farlo.

----------

## kaio

Rischi connessi? Cosa cambia se cambio il profilo ? (scusate il gioco di parole)

----------

## randomaze

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Secondo voi è necessario cambiare il profilo?

 

io di solito mi ricordo di cambiarlo quando portage mi segnala che sta per essere deprecato...

----------

## kaio

Anche con macchine in produzione?

----------

## bender86

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Rischi connessi? Cosa cambia se cambio il profilo ? (scusate il gioco di parole)

 

In genere cambia la disponibilità di alcuni programmi, alcuni diventano masked, altri unmasked (come udev e devfsd, o come i kernel 2.4).

Però guardando /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/200{5.1,6.0} non si notano molti cambiamenti, a parte le USE di default, e la scomparsa del sottoprofilo vserver. A occhio puoi cambiare senza che succeda nulla, nemmeno un pacchetto da aggiornare, però non vedo perché rischiare su macchine in produzione.

----------

## kaio

Mi sà che hai ragione, mi son letto l'howto sull'handbook

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è questione di rischiare... principalmente la differenza risiede nel modificare le use flag utilizzate di default. in più con questo profilo ( o con il baselayout, non ricordo, so solo che quando avevo aggiornato avevo letto la notizia ) le flag non vengono più esportate a livello globale se aggiunte per un singolo pacchetto.

----------

